# What's allowed, what's frowned upon?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was having a conversation a few weeks back with a P'cola local. We were talking about pier fishing and he said something about "bait soakers" were frowned upon. He was obviously a king and cobia fisherman. And he made it sound like you have 100 guys standing at the end of the pier, rods at the ready to sight cast to a cobe or king. First to cast had first rights. Seems kinda crazy to me. I've been to a pier MANY times and never seen a cobe or king to cast to... As a matter of fact, I;ve NEVER seen a cobe or king from a pier. I know it happens, so don't misunderstand my question. It just seems like he portrayed it as a lot of standing around for 100 folks to get a shot at 1 fish.

Every pier that I have ever fished had 100 bait soakers and 3-4 guys sight casting or shark fishing off the end.

Have I gotten the wrong image of the P'cola area piers?

The reason that I am asking is that I would like to start fishing the P'cola area. It is the closest saltwater to me and only 2/3 the distance to the place that I normally fish. But I don't want to build some new setups and show up at the pier to be cussed and chased off for soaking bait or otherwise stepping on anyone's toes...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

During cobia season dont plan on soaking a bait on the end of the pier, heck the end and the entire east side.

While you "can" sight cast to kings, that is not what people do usually. The local technique and terminology for pier king fishing is "snobbling". This is usually a dead cigar minnow on a king ring. The guys on the end throw their baits up wind/current and let them drift back keeping them at the surface. 

When its crowded you need to know what youre doing because you are just going to tangle up with every one and generally piss people off. 

Go and watch the guys, it doesnt take long to learn and then jump right in!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i recommend not showing up during cobia season or when the kings are running, or just not fishing at the end. i don't fish the piers very often just because i don't want to put up with crap like that(yes i know it doesn't happen often but i get irritated easy when people are being ***holes).


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

you can go when its not as busy and watch and learn most guys out there are ok teaching unless kings are running. i will say that when cobia comes around it get hectic. that is after the first shot. you will have 20 ppl throwing all over the place.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Come on down this fall and get a feel of it....there really isn't many people fishing right now....This change in the weather should have the pomps on the move....
The water should clear up soon I hope and some fish should show up.......


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fish from shore for the surf species and sharks and then take the yak out by the end of the pier and catch kings, cobia and spanish. 

i've always done better that way. its really annoying to work a pier, find some fish and then be over run by every kid on the pier with a van staal trying to get a king or spanish.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> i recommend not showing up during cobia season or when the kings are running, .


Well eliminates April through November. Not much fish left in the time left.



bdyboarder86 said:


> you can go when its not as busy and watch and learn most guys out there are ok teaching unless kings are running.


I don't figure that I need to learn. I've been pier fishing for 20+ years. I have just never fished P'cola area. And never heard of anything like the insanity that was described to be. I am by no means saying that I know it all, or will not learn. I just don't want to give the impression of a beginner. I guess I have never witnessed this because the piers that I fish have no Cobes or Kings. Maybe only 1 or 2 of each caught a year.

I'm asking about this because, like you foreverfishing, I have no patience for ***holes. hahaha



lowprofile said:


> fish from shore for the surf species and sharks and then take the yak out by the end of the pier and catch kings, cobia and spanish.


That is really my more normal way of doing things, but I plan to make a few trips this fall and in the coming year/years. Maybe drive down EARLY Saturday morning, fish all day, hotel at night and drive back on Sunday. Problem is, I would feel REAL SKITTISH about having my kayak trailer and two kayaks sitting in a hotel parking lot overnight. Thus, I will probably surf or pier fish most of the time. Maybe bridges. I know nothing of the area, so I'm just trying to feel things out.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well eliminates April through November. Not much fish left in the time left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bro, If lacking patience you are, avoid the pier ("Yoda")


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Bro, If lacking patience you are, avoid the pier ("Yoda")


I got LOTS of patience, just not for ***holes. haha
Kids, beginners, stupid tourists, etc... Not a problem. :thumbup:

People with attitude problems... Big problem. :whistling:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

agreed if i had a yak i would not fish at the pier especially when the "pier rats" are there. those dudes are f***king a**holes.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> Bro, If lacking patience you are, avoid the pier ("Yoda")


Or grow thicker skin. :thumbup:

The one thing that does bother me on the piers are the kids, say 13-18 year school kids that have Van Stalls and $1k+ dollar set ups running around like fools trying to catch kings with their parents money. 

Congrats, youve caught an 8lb king that a zebco 33 could handle.

Thats why I go during the week and not during the summer!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I got LOTS of patience, just not for ***holes. haha
> Kids, beginners, stupid tourists, etc... Not a problem. :thumbup:
> 
> People with attitude problems... Big problem. :whistling:


 
I hear ya man.... Lotsa attitude during cobia season (March-May). Better luck on the kings (June-August), lots less competitive.
And as JD says avoid weekends at all cost, but them lil spoiled (B)Rats will be there all summer vacation. lol Usually there is room to avoid the idiots during the week.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Just make sure you are using a 8 or 9ft split grip custom cobia or king rod! Preferably with an old penn, 302, or vanstaal!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Weekends are the ONLY option. I wish I could do it during the week, but I'm looking at 3+ hour drive each way. And I work M-F 8-5



MoganMan said:


> Just make sure you are using a 8 or 9ft split grip custom cobia or king rod! Preferably with an old penn, 302, or vanstaal!


I haven't decided on the rods yet, but probably 9 or 10ft surf rods. I care NOTHING about catching Cobes or Kings. I do those from the boat. But the reels are a pair of full off custom 302's and another pair of 402's .


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Just make sure you are using a 8 or 9ft split grip custom cobia or king rod! Preferably with an old penn, 302, or vanstaal!


 
just watch out for those god**** wahoos!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> just watch out for those god**** wahoos!!!


Hell yeah. You know what's up Matt. Hahahaa. Got my laugh for the day there...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Hell yeah. You know what's up Matt. Hahahaa. Got my laugh for the day there...


Don't you have a test to be studying for?? But I do agree, got a good laugh out of Matt's comment!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Don't you have a test to be studying for?? But I do agree, got a good laugh out of Matt's comment!


 
I guess I laugh easily but every time I think of that I laugh.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Don't you have a test to be studying for?? But I do agree, got a good laugh out of Matt's comment!


Yup, just a super important microeconomics exam. Aha. Dammit sometimes I wish I didn't have a smartphone..


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

pier fishing isn't as bad as everyone says. people who say negative things about have never fished off a pier a day in their lives and base it off of what others say. go out and try it if you like then great if not then oh well. I started fishing of there when I was 14 and yeah I messed up at times and I would get yelled out and now the people who yelled at me then are now good friends and I fish with them almost everyday. just go outhere with a good attitude and have fun and you will learn that a lot of those rats are actually nice people and awesome fisherman.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Thick skin...got it. Fished the piers...did it for years a long time ago. 
One day just decided that I would never join the little hard leg ballet dance they do out there for anything least of all a damn fish. I'll fish in any style I choose because I wouldn't have it any other way. 
If you're traveling that far with just the weekends to fish then don't waste your time bro :no: You'll find nothing but aggravation in the middle of a cluster...well, you know what I mean. There's so many other areas out there where you can actually enjoy the fishing experience. Key word is enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am not a pier fisher, but I did spend allot of time on the pier this year. I am unable to fish since Feb, (medical), so I have been watching this year. 

So I figured I would go and watch this Pier thing. It's not as bad as they make it sound. Now, if you never fished with a large group of people, and are used to sitting the beach, or a vessel, with two or three guys, I can see how it can be confusing to many, thus a terrible thing to do.

But if you fished a pier before, you will do just fine. 

There are written rules posted, and then "unwritten rules" which actually apply. I was impressed on how the pier people (not a rats in my mind) work together.

I did spend several days during Cobia season (April) out there. The end and east end are fun to watch, and were crowded. But fish were caught all over the pier.

And yes, when you have many people in a confined area, you will witness garbage, both discarded from mouth and hands.

So I highly recommend that you seriously give it a chance, learn it, and I believe you will be hooked. 

Then you could be fishing within 2.8 hours from your home, if you do not stop to pee on they way down.

Enjoy and respect our Pier!!!
*


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with BananaTom's analysis. I've fished the pier a few times, and I generally like it. I'm a bait soaker and I work to stay out of people's way and keep my bait in the water. Pay attention, know where your lines are, and realize that you can catch fish anywhere, so you don't have to engage in turf battles. The only contest is with the fish, not with the other fishermen.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *I am not a pier fisher, but I did spend allot of time on the pier this year. I am unable to fish since Feb, (medical), so I have been watching this year. *
> 
> *So I figured I would go and watch this Pier thing. It's not as bad as they make it sound. Now, if you never fished with a large group of people, and are used to sitting the beach, or a vessel, with two or three guys, I can see how it can be confusing to many, thus a terrible thing to do.*
> 
> ...


 When the water is clear and the fish are there....IMO its one of the best fishing there is....the most BS I've seen is when two tourist that don't know what they're doing get tangled up with each other ......There is a learning curve involved but I as well as other local's will help people learn what to do and also clear the rail for you if you get a big fish on......when that happens most guys on the pier will have your back.....
One thing you don't do is bomb a fish that's working someone else's bait....it happens you just have to deal with it


----------

